# Eggdrop + TCL geht nicht



## Knuessel (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich habe heute meinen vServer bekommen und wollte den mit einem Eggdrop installieren, jedoch geht das alles nicht so wirklich *gg*

Habe versucht tcl zu installieren - einmal mit apt-get install tcl8.3, daraufhin installierte er es anscheind auch, dann ging die ./configure des Eggrops immernoch nicht.

Dann habe ich es versucht manuell zu installieren, da macht er aber anscheind fehler beim exportieren....

So und folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme ich nach der Installation:


> checking for Tcl library... found /usr/lib/libtcl8.3.so.1
> checking for Tcl header... not found
> configure: error:
> 
> ...




Kann mir wer helfen? Ich bin am Ende... *gg*


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Oktober 2004)

Vermutlich fehlt die tcl8.3-dev


```
apt-get install tcl8.3-dev
```

 :suspekt:


----------



## Knuessel (6. Oktober 2004)

E: Couldn't find package tcl3.8-dev


muss ich die in einem bestimmten verzeichniss installieren und wo kann ich das hinkopieren, wenn ich es mir runterlade? (wget bla)


gru´ß
philip


----------



## Sway (7. Oktober 2004)

Knuessel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> E: Couldn't find package tcl3.8-dev
> 
> 
> muss ich die in einem bestimmten verzeichniss installieren und wo kann ich das hinkopieren, wenn ich es mir runterlade? (wget bla)
> ...




Also wenn du die Meldung bekommen hast, muss ich echt an deine Intelligenz zweifeln... 
Der kann das dev Packet der TCL Version* 3.8* nicht finden... du komisch, vorallem da du *tcl8.3* installiert hast...  


*Nachtrag:*
Such bei   bitte nach einer Anleitung für *apt*, sonst kommst du da nicht weiter... solche Fragen, wie diese hier wären dann nicht gekommen

```
toshiba:/home/sway# apt-cache search tcl 8.3 headers
tcl8.3-dev - Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.3 - development files
```


----------

